# Video of Floyd Sharp's Railroad. Member of Utah Garden Railway Society.



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, Floyd and I have finished laying 600' of track on his layout.







We are hoping to have a club meeting of the U.G.R.S there before the snow flies. If no I will pull out the K28 Live steamer with the snowplow. Anyway enjoy! Approximate length 180'


Here's a Youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1MD...e=youtu.be


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! I was crawling around the roof cleaning my rain gutter while you guy's are playing! 

Great layout ,very smooth track work ! Derrill called me and told me his mallet is pulling 100 cars in the video! 

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! I was crawling around the roof cleaning my rain gutter while you guy's are playing! 

Great layout ,very smooth track work ! Derrill called me and told me his mallet is pulling 100 cars in the video! 

Manfred


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Where is Floyd's place located?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Floyd & Derrill job well done.


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

In Benjamin, Utah. Just west of my house about 4 miles. Hows the flat lands Dave?


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Mark. IT was a lot of fun laying all this track. Floyd has done an amazing job so far.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The flat lands are just fine thank you very much. Good to be home.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Looked like Floyd didn't let go off Derill's Mallet! 

Manfred


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

You would be correct Manfred. He made me an offer I couldn't refuse! We missed you at Neils last night.


----------

